# Something strange



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

I was on my laptop like always logged into TAM and all of a sudden got kind of an error message. Well I did what it said, but nothing worked. So I thought maybe I had gotten banned for some strange reason and got on my hubs computer to see and nope that is not the case. So what is up. Why can I not get onto TAM with my laptop as usual? Cause frankly I hate his computer and never use it unless it is for means like this.


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

Well I tried my laptop again and it is working again with TAM. How strange is that? What was up with all of that? I do not know what was going on.


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

But I will admit something strange is still happening, because it is still kicking me offline. What in the world is going on?


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

And it is still happening. Every few minutes it does it. If I switch to a different page, forum, or go to post a message, then it kicks me offline. What is going on?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Try clearing browser's cache,then close and open it again.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

same here
keep getting kicked off this morning


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> same here
> keep getting kicked off this morning


Yep. Twice now in just 30 minutes.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and it's sloooooowwwwww today


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks, I passed this on.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

get to pass the buck now, eh?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Apologies for the inconvenience. We had to do some quick server maintenance overnight which probably caused the momentary outage for some users. Everything should be running okay now.


----------

